# Sauvegarde iCloud sans photos et problème itunes



## lelfe13 (26 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre un souci de sauvegarde d’un iPhone 8 (celui de ma femme).

Je n’arrive pas à le sauvegarder quelque soit la méthode proposée:

Avec iTunes: étant sur high Sierra (iMac 27’ 2011), iTunes 12 est censé fonctionner encore. Mais lorsque je branche l’iPhone , celui ci n’apparaît pas dans iTunes. Il ne se passe rien.

Pourtant dans « photos » ça marche, j’ai pu copier mes photos.



Avec iCloud: c’est un iPhone 256go, mémoire utilisée 209 go, dont 150go de photos et vidéos.

J’ai essayé une sauvegarde iCloud en partage familial (j’ai un abonnement de 200go, dont 70go utilisé par moi, donc 130go de libres).

J’ai décoché dans iCloud la sauvegarde des photos (« apps utilisant iCloud, photos, non »), mais ça ne fonctionne pas malgré ça.

Est ce que lors d’une sauvegarde iCloud, les photos sont forcément sauvegardées ? Si c’est pas le cas pourquoi cela ne fonctionnerait pas?

Et pour iTunes , une idée ?

Merci...


----------



## MrTom (26 Octobre 2020)

lelfe13 a dit:


> J’ai décoché dans iCloud la sauvegarde des photos (« apps utilisant iCloud, photos, non »), mais ça ne fonctionne pas malgré ça.


Hello,

As-tu un message d'erreur ?


----------



## lelfe13 (26 Octobre 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> As-tu un message d'erreur ?


Bonjour, 
Je ne l’ai plus exactement , mais ça m’indique que l’espace de stockage est insuffisant pour faire la sauvegarde iCloud.


----------



## MrTom (26 Octobre 2020)

lelfe13 a dit:


> J’ai décoché dans iCloud la sauvegarde des photos (« apps utilisant iCloud, photos, non »), mais ça ne fonctionne pas malgré ça.


Ce n'est pas une sauvegarde mais un moyen d'avoir les photos synchronisées entre plusieurs appareils.

La taille de la sauvegarde iCloud que l'iPhone tente de faire est mentionnée dans *Réglages* > *Identifiant Apple* > *iCloud* > *Gérer le stockage* > *Sauvegardes* > *intitulé de ton iPhone* > *Taille de la prochaine sauvegarde*.

Chez moi, avec iCloud activé pour les photos (27,6Go), la taille de ma sauvegarde d'iPhone fait 840Mo. Les photos ne sont pas dans la sauvegarde du téléphone si les photos sur iCloud sont activées. L'inverse reste à vérifier.


----------



## lelfe13 (26 Octobre 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Ce n'est pas une sauvegarde mais un moyen d'avoir les photos synchronisées entre plusieurs appareils.
> 
> La taille de la sauvegarde iCloud que l'iPhone tente de faire est mentionnée dans *Réglages* > *Identifiant Apple* > *iCloud* > *Gérer le stockage* > *Sauvegardes* > *intitulé de ton iPhone* > *Taille de la prochaine sauvegarde*.
> 
> Chez moi, avec iCloud activé pour les photos (27,6Go), la taille de ma sauvegarde d'iPhone fait 840Mo. Les photos ne sont pas dans la sauvegarde du téléphone si les photos sur iCloud sont activées. L'inverse reste à vérifier.


Bonjour, j’attendais d’être à la maison et vérifier ce que vous m’avez indiqué. Cela m’a bien aidé. Via le chemin d’accès que vous m’avez cité , juste en dessous il y a « choisir les données à sauvegarder » et la on peut désactiver la photothèque...
J’ai lancé la sauvegarde iCloud , ça a l’air de fonctionner.
Les photos sont donc sauvegardées indépendamment de iCloud, directement en importation sur l’iMac.
Merci pour cette aide qui m’a bien rendue service. Pour la question d’iTunes qui ne fonctionne plus , c’est un mystère , mais si ça marche avec iCloud ce n’est plus un problème.


----------

